# Don't Ask Me Why: Chapter 12



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Friday night was prime time for a concert. All the musicians liked to go party afterwards. For them, there was no such thing as partying too much, because they were bogged down with work at the end of every cycle. This second concert was just the same.

Marie wondered if she would ever have a chance to engage in those parties. For instance, this evening.

On the program was Prokofiev's 3rd piano concerto, performed by the winner of the last year's concerto competition. The musicians on the orchestra had long been struggling with the accompaniment part, but now they were ready to pull it off. Other works included Liszt's Preludes and Schumann's 2nd symphony.

Marie sat with Tanya for the concert. Marcus was there as well, sitting next to her, and his friends next to him. As of late, Marie noticed that he was more introspective than usual, and she wondered what it was all about. Tanya and Marcus spoke little to each other, and when they did, it was rather coldly. Tanya was acting rather unusual herself, much more lively than Marcus was, and talking vivaciously to everyone around her before the concert, almost as if to draw attention to herself.

Ernest and his friends sat in a nearby section of the concert hall. Everyone sat relatively in the back, since most real concertgoers had priority to get closer seats. About twenty music majors all sat together, and Marie the only outsider. Not that anyone noticed.

Marie always felt more comfortable in Tanya's presence. Although Ernest was only ten feet away from both of them, somehow it made her more relaxed. She knew Ernest was watching her, but it didn't matter now. He wouldn't get a real chance to talk unless he really tried. Besides, Marie had no idea if his friends knew. She wouldn't be surprised if they didn't.

Marie watched Alex as he came on stage. He looked as he usually did, nicely-combed black hair, and no glasses. No solos were to feature him in particular, although there were great moments in the music. Marie absolutely adored the Prokofiev, and the pianist was phenomenal, a DMA named Wan-Li. But seeing him perform, Marie began to doubt if something like cello could beat such great piano repertoire. Alex would have hard work ahead of him.

At the end of the concert, Marcus left Tanya while she stayed with Marie and others talking.

"Do you think we'll get another pianist this year to win?" Tanya was saying to some friends. The grad conductors were also standing around listening.

"I doubt it," one friend said. "They might make it in the top three, but they rarely let two pianists in top place. It's a bit unfair, and they like to keep variety. Then again, you never know."

"What if some underdog instrument winds, like flute or something?" another said.

Everyone started laughing. "Oh that would be pathetic!" Tanya cried. "They're such good players, but they never win! Why not? I have no clue."

"But they should win," Ernest added in softly, looking at Marie.

"Yes they should!" Tanya jumped on the comment. "It's probably because of their repertoire that's all I can see. Viola, flute, bassoon, those instruments have trouble."

"Cello does well doesn't it? You know Alex and Sam are both doing it?" another added.

"Yes they are, Alex is doing Elgar and Sam Shostakovich 1. That's a mighty tough pick isn't it?" another grad conductor replied.

"It is, but I think we know who will win," Tanya winked at Marie. Marie's eyes flashed for an instant. "Anyhow," Tanya went on, "we should all go to the Finals round, it will be awesome."

Ernest had been watching Marie carefully but not too obviously that others would notice except her. Finally he made eye contact with her, and nodded to the rear doors.

Poor Marie, she had no idea what to do. She felt constantly manipulated and stressed but she couldn't resist it. She found herself pulling away from Tanya and stepping out of the concert hall. Ernest left a few seconds later from the opposite exit.

Tanya saw all of this. She too stepped out after Marie a minute later, but didn't approach her so quickly. Instead, she watched from a distance. Marie was standing around looking rather flustered, when Ernest suddenly found her again.

"I wonder what they're saying," Tanya thought to herself. "Is it about joining Lab Orchestra? How conniving! She probably isn't aware yet that she'll be forced to be in his presence the whole time she's there."

Tanya looked to the musician's hall exit, and saw Alex with his cello.

"Hello, sir! Great concert!" Tanya called to him.

"Thank you. You're Tanya, aren't you?" he said uncertainly.

"I am. Have a good evening! But oh wait, I had a question for you," Tanya walked up to him. Her back was turned now to both Marie and Ernest.

"You are playing Elgar right?" she asked.

"Yes I am."

"How is that going?"

"Not to brag or anything," he moved in slightly closer to Tanya, "I think I'm doing pretty well for myself," he smiled lightly.

"Oh how good! I wish you the best of luck now. The preliminaries are in a week, no?"

"They are, and then a week until the Finals. I really hope I get to that, I'm not sure still."

"But you said you were doing well!"

"I am, but sometimes it's not enough. I'll just have to pray, you know," Alex smiled again.

"Do what you need to do!" Tanya laughed. "I'll let you know that you have some fans too."

"Oh?" Alex wasn't sure what she meant.

"Yes, I wouldn't be surprised if the whole school roots for you it you get into Finals. And, some outside the school," Tanya cocked her head to one side, perhaps implying someone behind her.

"Ah, I would be flattered. Anyhow, I see my mom is waiting for me to come to her, have a good night!" he turned away.

Alex seemed quite oblivious of what Tanya was trying to weed out of him. But Tanya could see that Alex was a very independent fellow, happily single if anything. But certainly not having an interests, Marie included.

"If there was some way..." Tanya wondered despondently. "I would make it happen. And then... he would be mine..." she smiled to herself.

Tanya turned around to see Marie staring at her frantically.

"I... he..." she stammered to Marie. She had a paper pad in her hands.

"You exchanged emails?" Tanya feigned shock. "Wow, he's very serious now."

"No no no! It's not like that! No!" Marie quickly shoved the pad into her purse. "It's just to give me information, that's all!"

"You like him, don't you?" Tanya glared at her.

"No no no! I can't!" Marie winced. She was speaking through her teeth and turning red.

"Don't let him get the better of you now," Tanya scolded her. "You ready to get out of here? There's a party to be at!"

Tanya caught Marie take a glance at where Alex was standing, he with his mom and also some friends.

"Ok," Marie murmured.

Tanya pretended to be agitated at Marie's incident, but inside Tanya was thrilled.

Everything would work out. It was just a matter of how.


----------

